# The More I Kayak the More I love it



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Satuday night fished bayside of CBBT from the beach to the little boat channel and back. My buddy trolled a bait while throwing an occasional lure and I worked storms, curly tailed bucktails and crankbaits with a couple of bumps and no hookups. Busy busy night of boat traffic. Fish were working the surfice just couldn't seem to get hooked. 
Went out last night solo, my buddy bailed at the last minute. What a difference a night makes. Fish working the surface from about 200 yards off the beach to the small boat channel. Lost count of how many I caught once I found what they'd bite on. Sure they were schoolies but man what a blast. Came home with two and my son offered to clean them for me. Rinse off my gear and hit the sack before midnight. I'm going to rest up tonight and if the weather holds I'm going to give it a try tomorrow night. 
I sure like catching fish.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dang that sounds fun. sometimes i wish we had stripers down this way, i sure miss em sometimes. i might have to throw the yak on the roof and hit up va beach or obx on the way up to central va to visit the family for thanksgiving.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

dub, go to www.tkaa.org, ther is always someone in our club looking for company to fish with.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

already addicted myself and i've never paddled a yak a day in my life... got alot of small craft (rowing shells, catamarans, lasers, etc) experience though so i'm pretty confident i'll catch on quick. will be picking up my boat saturday (prowler 13)... gonna be a LONG wait till spring.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Rockstar, a long wait for spring for what ??!! If you're talking about the water temps you're waisting your time getting a Yak, now is the best time to use it. Waders and a dry top and you can fish year-round. 

There's a TKAA meeting tomorrow night (WED. 11/16) at OE2, come on out and talk to us other crazy folks and we'll be glad to hook you up.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i've spent most of the year putting money aside for the boat itself... i planned on buying a paddle/pfd after the holiday season... spend the rest of the time getting the boat rigged up properly... scotty rod holders, crate, anchor system, etc. over the summer i plan on buying some neoprene waders, dry top, etc. i'm not wealthy by any means, i just don't want to cut any corners or take any chances... wanna make sure i'm safe and working with the proper equipment.... yah know and still have money to eat and what not


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I do understand the $$ aspect, it can get overbearing at times. You sound like you're going about it the right way but come on out and attend the meeting anyway. It took me 3 meetings before I even had a Yak and there's usually a few Yaks at the meeting that everyone is more than willing to show you how they've rigged theirs.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Rockstar said:


> i've spent most of the year putting money aside for the boat itself... i planned on buying a paddle/pfd after the holiday season... spend the rest of the time getting the boat rigged up properly... scotty rod holders, crate, anchor system, etc. over the summer i plan on buying some neoprene waders, dry top, etc. i'm not wealthy by any means, i just don't want to cut any corners or take any chances... wanna make sure i'm safe and working with the proper equipment.... yah know and still have money to eat and what not



Stop bein a wus...I have a spare paddle and PFD...you can borrow


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

tw said:


> Satuday night fished bayside of CBBT from the beach to the little boat channel and back. My buddy trolled a bait while throwing an occasional lure and I worked storms, curly tailed bucktails and crankbaits with a couple of bumps and no hookups. Busy busy night of boat traffic. Fish were working the surfice just couldn't seem to get hooked.
> Went out last night solo, my buddy bailed at the last minute. What a difference a night makes. Fish working the surface from about 200 yards off the beach to the small boat channel. Lost count of how many I caught once I found what they'd bite on. Sure they were schoolies but man what a blast. Came home with two and my son offered to clean them for me. Rinse off my gear and hit the sack before midnight. I'm going to rest up tonight and if the weather holds I'm going to give it a try tomorrow night.
> I sure like catching fish.



Nice post. I love Kayaking with our without catching fish. Wish I could join ya. If I could sit in my Yak long enough without my back killing me, I'd be out there every night.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

al i might have to take you up on that... went and checked out the yak yesterday and dayum... i ain't wanted to get somethin wet this bad since high school.  anyways i'll be busy as hell for the rest of the month, HOin on my buddies boat for the FM99 tourny, 21st birthday (a day for partyin, one for recooperation), christmas shoppin with the lady... but i'll give yah a ring if i get the chance. got your number in my messages somewhere. i appreciate it.


----------

